# Addicted



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

woke up at 1:30,darn ankle. So have been puttering around for 5 hours, tidying up,drinking coffee, paying bills,drinking coffee, file papers, drink coffee. Checked emails, drank coffee, checked forum.................help! I've been on line for way too long and get off! just too darn much good reading on the forum! 
Ok, I'm pulling away ................wait, I'll read just one more.....ok done .....just 2 more....ok done........
Anyone else have this problem and not afraid to admit it?
















"Hi, I'm Tawnya, and I'm an addict"........all together now say "Hi Tawnya!"

isn't that how support groups work?? I need to join OBA.

(right after I head to gallery and print a mod







)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You aren't the only one. One of my first thoughts when I get home is to check the forum.

I'll sign in and read for a while, post a couple, then sign off and do something else. Then I'll sign back in just to see what I've missed. Over and over and over again.

Yes, it's addicting.

Oh well, it's not harmful.









Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Tawnya, I have been a member for over 2 years now.......

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I see you have a VERY serious addiction!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Tawnya!!!!

I am also a addict. But there are alot worse things to be addicted too.

Gary


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

DW is sure I'm an addict, ... But I can stop any time I want to...









I just don't want to!!!









Thats my story and I'm sticking with it.









Dave


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

ROTFLMAO!!! too funny..you made my day!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OOOOOHHHHHHH You are SO NOT ALONE, don't you worry









Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

hmmmm...it appears the more blue "tatoos" one has, the worse the addiction!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> hmmmm...it appears the more blue "tatoos" one has, the worse the addiction!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got that right ...................







the names Doug, Hootbob & Thor come to mind.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

3. There is a very fine line between "hobby" and "mental illness."


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Step 1 is admitting you have a problem. There's much worse things even on the internet to be addicted to. For all the information and laughs I get from this site I say









With all that coffee, I hope you have a laptop in your bathroom.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

" certain mental illnesses can be called a hobby, right"....Oh, goodie! we're all hobbyists!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hobbyists is good!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

campmg said:


> Step 1 is admitting you have a problem. There's much worse things even on the internet to be addicted to. For all the information and laughs I get from this site I say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


laptop???? I can't afford a laptop! I just bought an Outback!







two things on my list: generator, laptop. Decisions,decisions......funny you should mention it, just a short while ago I was trying to finnagle (sp?) a way to come with xtra funds for a laptop and be able to justify it by convincing myself I really really did need it.
hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........................................about that mortgage payment...................


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

nonny said:


> Hobbyists is good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


better than lobbyists! uh-oh....shouldn't have mentioned politics! yikes! oh well, we're out the door to breakfast with friends and the shopping for whatver the OUtback just "might" need!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello, I am Darlene and I am also an Outback Addict. Your admission makes me feel







much better. I know I am not alone. Funny thing is the DH has been a computer addict for many years and now all of a sudden I find one thing I like and he has to mention that I seem to spend hours on the computer. Jealous perhaps?????????
Deal with it like I have for 6 years


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

nonny said:


> 3. There is a very fine line between "hobby" and "mental illness."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Standing on the line is not easy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think you people are all sick, and in need of professional help!









I myself have always had the self control to be able to get up and walk away from this keyboard anytime I wish. And I can prove it!

Watch this. I am stepping away now...

... one hour passes...

... two hours pass...

... three hours pass...

Ok, I'm back now. Four hours later and I have suffered no withdrawal whatsoever. HA! In fact I almost forgot all about this place. Last thing on my mind.

I hope that teaches you all an important lesson!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OH GOD!!! Please, please, please, please,
*PPPLLLLEEEEAAAASSSEEEE*!!!!!!!!!!!
Never make me do that again!
It's just too horrible to even think about!






































Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> woke up at 1:30,darn ankle.
> [snapback]117061[/snapback]​


I knew there was someone else on this forum that just broke an ankle but just couldn't remember who it was.







I broke mine over Memorial Weekend and ended up with a plate and 8 screws. Hope yours is getting better.









I must admit I have been having withdrawals from Outbackers.com - not able to get to the computer as much as I used to.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!

action


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX: I am laughing so hard I am gonna pee!

PREVISH GANG: I think Rick forgot how to use computer, he never uses it. Instead he has to listen to me constantly talk about the "forum" this and the "forum" that, like it's a God . It IS isn't it??? Hello, God, it's me, Tawnya.
Well anyway, I don't work anymore do to disability so have found something I thorougly enjoy!







Yeah, you DH's...deal with it! hee!hee!I feel pretty brave when he's in living room snoring in recliner and I am in computer room...hear that Rick? Deal with it!
















MJATALLEY: it's not broke(thank God-I can't use crutches-too many arm sugeries). I sure feel for you! Life sure comes to halt-huh? however, those motorized carts in the stores? FUN! I was trying to back up in WM 2 days ago and not doing well, a man came around the corner and I rolled my eyes and I said "women drivers", he was laughing so hard, well, til his wife walked around the corner, then he was silent. You know us 46 year old women with casts on and riding motorized cart in WALMART are pretty desirable!!!









Mine is actually fractured and torn tendons on both sides of ankle. I was feeling fortunate it wasn't broke until the er dr. and the ortho. both told me fractures and tears are worse.Huh???? well, at least when the dr learned I can't use crutches she let me have aircast with strict instructions. I am not good at beind down, life has too many things to do! I am headed to dry camp for 10 days so will be resting,eating, people watching, visiting, hot dogging, smoresing, coorslighting,hamburging, chipndipping,reading, scrapbooking, and when my tt runs out of water...begging.....for help to fill it!
How did you break yours??? I fell off POORLY MARKED step up booth in restaurant in Missoula. Myself and my dignity were both on the floor, but as soon as pain started, dignity was gone!

I have been on the forum so much, my fingers are callused!








Tawnya


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> PDX: I am laughing so hard I am gonna pee!


Ahh... My work here is done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

YOU have problems???

Just check my member number or post count!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

wow! good thing I started OBA! it'll be ok. Here at OBA instead of kicking the habit, I have decided we must develop coping mechanisms so we may continue to enjoy..er...cope with our addictions.Our first challenge of course is to simply try to reduce amount of time spent on line by sleeping 6-8 hours in a 24 hour period.Those hours away from computer will allow the brain cells to rest to be prepared to deal with the next 14-16 hours on line, I mean taking care of our personal lives and caring for our families.









It is theraputic to join as many forums as you possibly cannot keep up, it will keep your juggling abilities sharp, I call it the 6-1 method:

forum,forum,forum,forum,forum,forum....kids.

Forum,forum,forum,forum,forum,forum........spouse.

Forum,forum,forum,forum,forum,forum.........pets.

Forum,forum,forum,forum,forum,forum.........house.

Forum,forum,forum,forum,forum,forum.........groceries.

Forum,forum,forum,forum,forum,forum.........employment.

Admit your addiction, attend often, and you'll live happily ever after!








Tawnya


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> OH GOD!!! Please, please, please, please,
> *PPPLLLLEEEEAAAASSSEEEE*!!!!!!!!!!!
> Never make me do that again!
> It's just too horrible to even think about!
> ...


You need to get out of your cubicle more often.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I like the way you think, Tawnya!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

keeper18 said:


> Outbackers Anonymous????? I thought it was Outbacker Unanimous !!!
> [snapback]117353[/snapback]​


The Outbackers Anonymous Unanimously Unite!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I like the way you think, Tawnya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You guys all have a serious problem. I think HootBob, PDX_Doug (who BTW is now in #2 position), Thor, NDJollyMon, tdvffjohn, Y-Guy and hatcityhosehauler should all take a serious look at how much time they spend on this site.

I say the members listed above should be capped at 5 posts a day for say...60 days.

...maybe then i can catch them!!!







(don't forget to look in the rear view mirror...I'm right behind ya!!)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I think they should take a much earned sabbatical!! ok , they're gone...................
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POSTPOST,POST,POST,POST,POST Am I close yet??????????


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You guys all have a serious problem. I think HootBob, PDX_Doug (who BTW is now in #2 position), Thor, NDJollyMon, tdvffjohn, Y-Guy and hatcityhosehauler should all take a serious look at how much time they spend on this site.
> 
> I say the members listed above should be capped at 5 posts a day for say...60 days.
> 
> ...


Eh, hem. Let's see . . . . 3181 posts divided by approximately 635 days equals . . . . hmmmm - fives posts a day. But Jim, you would have to maintain your average of five posts pers day and limit them to 2 posts per day to have a chance to catch up.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > You guys all have a serious problem. I think HootBob, PDX_Doug (who BTW is now in #2 position), Thor, NDJollyMon, tdvffjohn, Y-Guy and hatcityhosehauler should all take a serious look at how much time they spend on this site.
> ...


I'm The Little Engine That Could....

I Think I Can....
I Think I Can....
I Think I Can....
I Think I Can....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just be glad the Chat Room doesn't count also









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am laughing so hard coffee is coming out of my nose.

Wait.....It just takes me a bit longer to type on my blackberry

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You know you are addicted when you actually spend the time to read every post under this topic


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I didn't do that, hu-uh, did not, did not, you can't prove it...................


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> You know you are addicted when you actually spend the time to read every post under this topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thor said:


> I am laughing so hard coffee is coming out of my nose.
> 
> Wait.....It just takes me a bit longer to type on my blackberry
> 
> ...


Bet that ain't pretty









Tami


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think you all really have a problem with your addiction.....

I on the other hand I don't....I have access at work and at home....NO PROBLEM!!!!

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I say the members listed above should be capped at 5 posts a day for say...60 days.


60 days?

Come on Jim, at the rate you are going a week and a half should be plenty of time for you to catch up!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> I think you all really have a problem with your addiction.....
> 
> I on the other hand I don't....I have access at work and at home....NO PROBLEM!!!!
> 
> ...


I am a stay at home addict who is going to camp in the woods for 10 with no internet access. I am already afraid of the withdrawals!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I am a stay at home addict who is going to camp in the woods for 10 with no internet access. I am already afraid of the withdrawals!

I feel your pain!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> It just takes me a bit longer to type on my blackberry


You think you've got it bad? I can even _afford_ a blackberry. I had to settle for a black raspberry. And the little seeds keep getting stuck on the computer keys!

Mark

PS One more post!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

yeah, and my blueberries are staining everything! you rich people with blackberrys are so spoiled!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> I am a stay at home addict who is going to camp in the woods for 10 with no internet access. I am already afraid of the withdrawals!
> 
> I feel your pain!
> [snapback]117854[/snapback]​


Don't worry the shakes will go away after the 5th day.









Thor


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Fire44 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you all really have a problem with your addiction.....
> ...


Now seriously, if you are going camping in the woods and you are hurt before you go, you must right now before you do anything else go buy a laptop with extra batteries. You DO NOT want to be trapped with no way to communicate if you need help. Let's practice this: How will I get help if I can't get up and walk? I must have the laptop to communicate. If my foot is hurt and I have a problem I will NOT repeat will NOT be able to try different things to fix the problem I will need immediate assistance from the Outbackers Forum to fix the problem the first time around, there is NO ROOM for error!!!

What kind of laptop did you get?

Linda









P.S. I've been going to bed since 8:30 almost an hour ago..... I did tell my son goodnight....after he told me three times.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

gone campin said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > Fire44 said:
> ...


you and I could be trouble together girl!








I agree, I must have laptop, I AM still trying to finaggle a way. It won't happen this trip.The good news is that Dad told me this year didn't disconnect the internet like they always do since they are gone 5 months. I will drive 45 to his house from camp on Saturday and GET MY FIX. Then, I'll go into town and get my other fix, a LATTE. I think I can make it 3 more days and repeat! Oh, about the hurt foot: I already have a fractured ankle and that's why I am going to camp, to rest! YOU better not have jinxed me woman!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > I say the members listed above should be capped at 5 posts a day for say...60 days.
> ...


...Hootbob is WAAAAAAAAAY up there. He needs to have a virus or something.

Hey Hoot...down load this "neat" file virus.exe and enjoy the show.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry Jim can't run exe. file on my Mac









Don


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> > Doxie-Doglover said:
> ...


I didn't jinx you. Foot-ankle they are the same. Enjoy and have a good time. Be careful as well because you can rehurt your hurt if you aren't. I know I had foot surgery and am taking to long to recover.

Linda


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

gone campin said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > gone campin said:
> ...


ahhh yes! foot surgery! ouch! the ankle reminds me daily. It gets angry if I take the air cast off. I can easily see how this is going to take long time...
Hope you're feeling better!(ps) I think you should come to Idaho and relax with me!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Sorry Jim can't run exe. file on my Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don

Mac' also do not get colds









Thor


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Blackberries, blackraspberries, blueberries! All I've got are wild strawberries, though I'm certain they'll go camping with me.







Hard to believe but my 10 year old granddaughter has a laptop and, since she's homeschooled, I will, of course, being a dutiful and loving grandmother insist that she bring the laptop along when we go camping. That way, she'll be able to jump on the Internet to research any topic which presents itself during our trips.







Now, tell me OBers all, is their a campground guide that identifies only those featuring wireless access?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Jim can't run exe. file on my Mac
> ...


As of about 3 months ago...Mac are perfectly fine with me.


----------

